# Tastatur Hotkeys

## Gruni

Hi,

ich habe eine Fujitsu Siemens Tastatur (^^), aber die HotKeys funktionieren nicht. Kann man das für KDE irgendwie einstellen? Die ScanCodes der Tasten habe ich:

Play/Pause: 164

Weiter: 163

Mute: 113

Lauter: 115

Leiser: 114

Web: 172

Mail: 155

Sleep: 142

Wake: 143

Power: 116

Also kann man irgendwie einstellen, dass wenn man z.B. Web drückt der FireFox startet oder ähnliches?

MfG Gruni

----------

## Cpt_McLane

mit xbindkeys sollte das gehen....

evtl. hilft dir das hier weiter:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-324449-highlight-xbindkeys.html

----------

## misterjack

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Multimediatasten

----------

